# Gestes multitaches iPad 1 sous iOS 5.0



## JDrewX (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Après l'installation d'iOS 5.0 sur mon iPad, surprise... Je ne trouve pas de configuration pour les nouvelles commandes multitâches. Quelqu'un a-t'il/elle trouvé la solution? Le multitâche était normalement prévu sur l'iPad 1 me semble t'il! Eclairez moi!!!

Merci


----------



## rudeboyfred (13 Octobre 2011)

Je suis dans ton cas aussi et malheureusement ce n est pas possible ! Apple à force de faire des restrictions presque arbitraires, va pousser au jailbreak sur l iPad 1 !


----------



## tatooye (13 Octobre 2011)

Oui on nous a bien eu  sur le site d'apple il n'était pourtant pas précisé que cette fonction n'était réservé qu'a l'iPad 2 uniquement (exemple recopie video on nous a bien dit iPad 2 et 4S)


----------



## leonard (13 Octobre 2011)

je n'ai pas chargé os5 et me pose la question de son interet sur ipad 1
j'attends de lire des avis, ce qui n'empeche pas de donner le votre ici
merci
ceci etant l'ipad meme 1 est une bonne bete, avec l'etui apple et un film protecteur


----------



## Rorold (13 Octobre 2011)

Du coup en attendant j'ai activé les "gestes" AssistiveTouch dans Général, Accessibilité... C'est toujours mieux que rien...


----------



## Babidoubidouwa (13 Octobre 2011)

J'ai téléchargé iOS5 presque uniquement pour les gestes multitâches.

Certains avancent que l'absence de cette nouvelle fonction sur iPad 1 se justifie par son manque de fluidité par rapport à l'iPad 2, notamment s'agissant du geste permettant de passer d'une App à l'autre par simple balayage horizontal.

Les indications fournies sur le site d'Apple était particulièrement trompeuses effectivement.

Je ne pense pas que les gestes permettant d'afficher la barre multitâche ou de revenir à l'accueil soit eux si gourmands en ressources, j'espère qu'ils seront intégrés rapidement.


----------



## Putko007 (13 Octobre 2011)

Je les utilisais au quotidien sur mon iPad 1. Je suis dégouté !


----------



## Artek (13 Octobre 2011)

Je suis particulièrement furieux comme beaucoup de cette limitation stupide. 
suivez le fil et envoyez une réclamation à apple ici : 
https://discussions.apple.com/message/16345773#16345773


----------



## Yoplé (14 Octobre 2011)

Pour les gestures perdues sur l'iPad 1 sous iOS 5, je trouve cela particulièrement mesquin de la part d'Apple. C'était justement l'interface symbiotique avec ma machine que je trouvais la plus intéressante et la plus utile ! Me faire avoir ainsi me cause de gros problèmes. Afficionado depuis 1984, je me pose des questions sur la façon dont nous sommes traités : de simples consommateurs d'iBidule ?... C'est ça la nouvelle philosophie d'Apple ? Je suis déçu. Très déçu. Et c'est la première fois.


----------



## polop35 (14 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je suis, moi aussi, "EXTREMEMENT" déçu, par l'absence des gestes, que j'attendais avec impatience.
Cette attitude d'Apple est vraiment inacceptable et n'a pour but que d'inciter les utilisateurs à acheter l'iPad 2.
Dès que je le pourrai, je reviendrai à la version précédente, si c'est possible, car, en plus, plusieurs applications ne fonctionnent plus du tout, ou très anormalement.


----------



## badboyprod (14 Octobre 2011)

Je partage votre constat... Ils auraient pu au moins l'indiquer! Mais avec Apple on achète un produit au prix fort il y a 2 ans, et après il ne bénficie plus de certaines MAJ... C'est rageant.


----------



## Yoplé (14 Octobre 2011)

Oh oui c'est rageant.
Je n'ai plus du tout le même plaisir à utiliser mon iPad ces temps ci. Mais sur le site là, il n'y a pas plus d'avancées...

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3373546?start=105&tstart=0

J'ai l'impression qu'Apple n'a pas envie de nous entendre. Quelqu'un aurait une idée ? Une pétition ? Une manifestation ?


----------



## n20cyber (14 Octobre 2011)

je suis vraiment decu de cette version : plus de multitouch (je suis vert) et tjs pas de bibliothèque partagé ds vidéos...


----------



## jopaone (22 Octobre 2011)

lien pour récupérer les gestes sur iPad 1 sans jailbreak (version de redsn0w modifiée) ça marche, réalisable en 5mn chrono! 
http://infoidevice.fr/tuto-activer-...uto-activer-les-gestes-multitaches-sur-ipad-1


----------



## laurange (22 Octobre 2011)

Cette fonction n'existait pour personne (hors dev) il y a 15 jours, ne me dites pas que ça vous manque ...
Votre iPad n'est pas moins bon qu'avant.

@jopaone redsn0w est un outil de jailbreak


----------



## polop35 (26 Octobre 2011)

laurange a dit:


> Cette fonction n'existait pour personne (hors dev) il y a 15 jours, ne me dites pas que ça vous manque ...
> Votre iPad n'est pas moins bon qu'avant.
> 
> @jopaone redsn0w est un outil de jailbreak




La question n'est pas là. Il s'agit simplement d'une attitude intolérable de la part d'Apple.
On ne voit pas pour quelle raison objective, les possesseurs de l'iPad 1  ne profiteraient pas de cette fonctionnalité, si ce n'est l'espoir de  les inciter à passer à l'iPad 2.
Redisons-le, à nouveau, l'iPad 1 fonctionne parfaitement, avec les gestes multitâches, sous iOS 5.


----------



## laurange (27 Octobre 2011)

polop35 a dit:


> La question n'est pas là. Il s'agit simplement d'une attitude intolérable de la part d'Apple.
> On ne voit pas pour quelle raison objective, les possesseurs de l'iPad 1  ne profiteraient pas de cette fonctionnalité, si ce n'est l'espoir de  les inciter à passer à l'iPad 2.
> Redisons-le, à nouveau, l'iPad 1 fonctionne parfaitement, avec les gestes multitâches, sous iOS 5.



on n'est pas dans le monde de Oui-Oui, la raison objective est une raison commerciale.


----------



## polop35 (27 Octobre 2011)

@laurange

Entièrement d'accord.
Ce n'est pas pour cela que l'on doit dire "OUI-OUI" à tout ce que fait Apple.


----------



## cjmania (30 Octobre 2011)

jopaone a dit:


> lien pour récupérer les gestes sur iPad 1 sans jailbreak (version de redsn0w modifiée) ça marche, réalisable en 5mn chrono!
> http://infoidevice.fr/tuto-activer-...uto-activer-les-gestes-multitaches-sur-ipad-1


----------



## tatooye (2 Novembre 2011)

jopaone a dit:


> lien pour récupérer les gestes sur iPad 1 sans jailbreak (version de redsn0w modifiée) ça marche, réalisable en 5mn chrono!
> http://infoidevice.fr/tuto-activer-...uto-activer-les-gestes-multitaches-sur-ipad-1



MERCI MEC tes vraiment trop cool  
Fonctionne du bruit en 5 sec


----------



## Heatflayer (3 Novembre 2011)

iOS 5.0.1 dispo pour les développeurs aujourd'hui, avec ... la prise en charge des gestes multitouch pour iPad premier du nom !


----------

